# '67 Heater A/C control sliders - chrome tips



## marinGTO (Mar 24, 2015)

It certainly looks as if the chrome tips on the Temp and Blower horizontal slide controls should pop off of the steel control arm they are attached to... So far though they won't give. Anybody know the secret, is it just a force fit? I am rebuilding the unit and these fingernail sized control tips are preventing easy disassembly once the rivets are drilled out on the reverse.
thx very much for any help you can offer


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Got just the answer. I did mine, and used a claw hammer. The fulcrum and spacing of the ears was perfect. I used a paint stir stick as a pad to place the hammer on so as not to damage the face of the control head. Just a gentle roll of the hammer was all it took.


----------



## marinGTO (Mar 24, 2015)

*thank you*

holy smokes this proves the value of this forum, will try this asap THX!


----------

